# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  Posvajanje i crkva

## eena

Dragi roditelji i forumasi ovog podforuma,

dopustite da vam svima najprije zahvalim na vasim pricama, savjetima, idejama i iskustvima. Mogu reci da sam ovdje mnogo toga naucila i jako mi je drago da postoji ovakav kutak svemira.  :Smile: 

Ne ulazeci trenutno u svoju pricu, imam pitanje za sve vas koji ste imali tu srecu da postanete roditelji posvajanjem djeteta. Procitala sam mnogo postova ovdje i primijetila da se, unatoc cinjenici da se (s pravom!) mnogo osobnih detalja izostavlja, cesto spominje vjera i pripadnost crkvi. U smislu da autor/autorica posta koristi izraze tipa "hvala Bogu", "onaj gore nam je podario dijete" (ovako prvo sto mi je palo na pamet, ne citiram), etc.; ili da se spominju neke zgode s mise, sakramenata, posvecivanja stana i slicno. Sukladno tome, zakljucujem da velik broj vas roditelja pripada nekoj crkvenoj/vjerskoj zajednici, u vecoj ili manjoj mjeri.

Moje je pitanje otprilike sljedece: mislite li da vam je to pomoglo u postupku posvajanja? Ili mozda: mislite li da bi vam bilo odmoglo da niste iskazali svoju pripadnost crkvi?

Voljela bih cuti vase price, misljenja i stavove o gore navedenom. Sto se tice iskazivanja pripadnosti vjeri, mozda se neki nisu jasno izrazili u razgovorima, ali na primjer socijalni radnici su jasno mogli vidjeti neke vjerske simbole (krizic oko vrata, tetovaza, raspelo na zidu, menora u staklenom regalu, etc.).

Rekla sam da necu ulaziti u svoju pricu, ali evo ukratko - moj partner i ja nismo pripadnici nijedne vjerske zajednice i ne namjeravamo postati. Nemojte me krivo shvatiti, nista i nikoga ne osudujem, ali obzirom na stanje u apsolutno nesekularnoj drzavi u kojoj zivimo gdje su vjerska obiljezja sveprisutna u javnom prostoru i obzirom na neke predrasude koje postoje zato sto je velika vecina hrvatskog naroda rimokatolicke vjeroispovijesti (samim time i dio aparata koji procjenjuje podobnost posvojitelja), strah me da bi nam nasa situacija mogla zasmetati u mogucem buducem postupku posvajanja.

Malo sam se mozda preraspisala za prvi post, ali evo vec je kasno i dugo mozgam o tome, nemojte zamjeriti.  :Smile:  Unaprijed hvala na svim vasim odgovorima.

----------


## čokolada

U molbi nisam navela da sam vjernica, ne nosim križić oko vrata, doma nemam raspelo. Ni u jednom razgovoru u CZSS to se nije spomenulo niti su nas išta u vezi toga pitali. 
Jedino smo NAKON pravomoćnosti rješenja o posvajanju pitali znaju li možda je li dijete već kršteno.

----------


## čokolada

Inače, nevezano uz naš slučaj, u jednom kasnijem razgovoru sa zaposlenicom doma u Nazorovoj rečeno mi je da kod njih nema nikakvih vjerskih aktivnosti, niti itko krsti djecu na svoju ruku.

----------


## eena

@cokolada - hvala na odgovoru! Nisam ni mislila da se djeca krste u domovima ili tako nesto slicno, ali iz razgovora s raznin ljudima sam dobila komentare u stilu "nema sanse da ce vam dati da posvojite dijete ako niste vjernici", tako da sam htjela cuti i stranu forumasa na ovom podforumu. (Ti komentatori dakako nisu prosli kroz proces posvajanja niti su zainteresirani za to.)

----------


## čokolada

Ni uz najbolju volju ne mogu naći nikakvu logiku u tim tvrdnjama. Prepreka zna biti "klimavo" zdravstveno stanje, previsoke godine, imanje biološkog djeteta i sl.

----------


## ina33

Draga eena, kako je većina društva vjernička, misim da se tako većina i na ovom podforumu izražava - dat će dragi Bog itd., naši anđeli itd. - ne moraš se s time opterećivati. Dok smo mi bili u postupku (nismo posvojili, mi smo to vozili paralelno s potpomognutom, upalila je potpomognuta na kraju), nitko od radnika CZZS-a nije komentirao to da nismo vjernici, niti smo mi po kući za obilazak stana montiravali raspela da se "bolje prezentiramo" - mislim, to je neodrživo - mislim, ono, kad tad će se skužit da nismo vjernici. Ono što se kao glasina čuje - ali samo kao glasina koja nema veze sa službenim postupkom preko CZZS-a - jest da je crkva moćna i umrežena i mi smo se isto još i tada bojali da će nam to biti neg. bodovi (a to je bilo debelo prije Hodova za život i priziva savjesti i svačeg nečeg, znači prije skoro i 12 godina, ali je već i tada započeo ovaj proces sveprisutnosti crkve u svim segmentima društva, pa i na stručnim ginekološkim kongresima, evo, to je pred 15 god bilo nezamislivo da neki biskupi sudjeluju na gino kongresu). Znači, tvoje pitanje definitivno nije bez veze. Ali, koje su ti opcije? Pa nećete sada postati fake vjernici - to je neodrživo. Skoncentriraj se na postupak, budi proaktivna u zvanju centara, a nemojte razmišljat o tome - i sretno! Kreneš li razmišljati tako - stalno će ti se činiti da su ovi ili oni u boljoj poziciji zbog x stvari, a to uopće ne mora biti tako.

To nema šanse za ovo ili ovo ako nisi u crkvi - to je postalo već neki oblik samocenzure valjda, kao nekad partija - idi za svojim ciljem i zanemari komentare.

----------


## spajalica

Prijatelji su usvojili dijete prije cca 7-8 godina. Nisu vjernici.
Detalje ne znam al.to nisu spomi njali kao prepreku.

----------


## bubekica

Suprug i ja smo ateisti i posvojili smo prije 5 godina. Mislim da nas nitko to nije ni pitao u sklopu obrade.

----------


## Jelena

I mi smo ateisti i posvojili smo dijete. Ali kao sto ina kaze, nisam to nigdje kao svoju prednost isticala, jer nam je društvo vecinski vjernicko. Niti sam stavljala krscanske simbole kad su nam dolazili doma. 

Ono sto jest problem je da postoji paralelni sustav djecjih domova koji su pod crkvom. Kad njihova djeca idu na posvajanje, idu preko CZSS. Ali prema tvrdnji jedne od njihovih upraviteljica, CZSS prihvaca preporuku doma kome da se dijete da na posvajanje. Tako da realno ako si aktivan/blizak tim strukturama sanse se povećavaju.

Nemam informaciju koliko djece je u crkvenim domovima.

----------


## Dulcinea

Nitko nije pitao, niti smo se mi izjašnjavali po tom pitanju. U posjeti su vidjele krunicu ali nisu to nigdje navodile

----------


## Svjetlanaaa

Nas su u našem centru pitali i zapisali su da smo vjernici ali na njihovo pitanje mora li dijete biti iste vjere odgovorili smo normalno da ne. Odrasli smo zajedno s drugim nacijama i sve skupa slavili. Po mom mišljenju svi smo mi iste krvi bitno je samo da si čovjek u duši i prihvatiti svakoga onakvog kakav je

----------


## Jelena

> Nas su u našem centru pitali i zapisali su da smo vjernici ali na njihovo pitanje mora li dijete biti iste vjere odgovorili smo normalno da ne. Odrasli smo zajedno s drugim nacijama i sve skupa slavili. Po mom mišljenju svi smo mi iste krvi bitno je samo da si čovjek u duši i prihvatiti svakoga onakvog kakav je


Mora li dijete biti iste vjere?? To mora da je neko trik pitanje  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

Ne vidim koja je razlika u vjeri ko i u nacionalnosti,po meni to je isti rang

----------


## Kaae

Ajme, bas bih voljela znati kako odredjuju vjeru kod beba i male djece. Po imenu? Boji ociju? Prezime? Lokacija? Mozda ima neki testni stapic?

----------


## Inesz

> Ne vidim koja je razlika u vjeri ko i u nacionalnosti,po meni to je isti rang


Jele, možeš li mi ovo objasniti? Baš ne razumijem. 

A o temi - da redovnice KC vode domove za djecu bez roditeljske ili bez odgovarajuće roditeljske skrbi i onaj tko je blizak tom krugu KC malo lakše će posvojiti.

----------


## Vrijeska

> Ajme, bas bih voljela znati kako odredjuju vjeru kod beba i male djece. Po imenu? Boji ociju? Prezime? Lokacija? Mozda ima neki testni stapic?


Možda je dijete kršteno prije u katoličkoj ili pravoslavnoj crkvi, ili obrezano, ili ne znam ima li kakav obred u islamu ...

----------


## jelena.O

Baš na to sam mislila kaj veli Vrijeska
Prijatelji su osvojili dvije djece ,braća su,bili su kršteni,njima meni smetalo ni da su druge vjere,ali ovako je ispalo malko lakše 
Ostavili su djeci imena koja su prije imali ko krsna,a dali im svjetovna po svojoj želji

----------

